# Does bitter apple spray work for chewers?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

A few of the babies really like to chew on things that are not their chew toys. Especially the Hairless girl. She reallllllyyyy loves to chew plastic, and I'm afraid she'll swallow some and maybe get a blockage. Has anyone tried bitter apple spray for their rats? I tried it for one of my rabbits when she was a baby, and she liked it. It was like a seasoning for her and she just licked it off and then continued to chew!


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hasn't helped for mine, but might be worth trying! ...people on here seen to recommend it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's been recommended to me, but my babies just want to chew everything as well. I would think they probably wouldn't be fazed by it, especially since they are starting to sample food.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine really aren't bothered by it... I near enough soaked their fleece cage liner and they still chewed holes through it... Possibly worse than usual!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah that's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the responses! Yeah, my rabbit seemed to actually LIKE it and would lick all of it off before continuing to chew lol.

Any other ideas for getting them to stop chewing? They mostly seem to like to chew their wodent wheel and the spout to their bird water silo.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I boop them on the nose or blow in their face when I catch them chewing. I don't think there is much a solution until babies are older though -- they don't seem to care to stop chewing on _me_​ ever.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

It worked for me with one rat, just one. The others didn't mind it. A couple actually seemed to like the taste and actively licked at it. I wouldn't worry too much about them swallowing what they chew, they tend to spit it out as they go, it's the way their mouths/teeth are designed.


----------

